# Alopecia?



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I feel like the hair has thinned a bit - but he's always been pretty bald. But on pic 3 is that a bruise? It's like veins and it's new. I've never seen a veiny spot on him like that. Now his tummy just seems a bit more red but it is very cold here too. His nose is also lighter than when I got him. So I wonder if he's just more who he is suppose to be at age 15 months vs. 7-8 when I got him and his colors have changed and he's matured. I'm trying to post a pic of him the day I got him but photobucket is acting out of sorts. 












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










He usually is a little pink around the eyes, it comes and goes. This pic makes it look pretty irritated and I don't think he's really that bad. Plus, sometimes it's barely pink. On this pic is the most I've seen his eye water. I noticed this more now in winter. 









I started on a fish oil supplement just the other day. And I rubbed some coconut oil on his bald areas. He seemed to like that but didn't lick himself all over. He's not really itchy at all. He eats Fromm. 

Just keep an eye on it? I didn't think it was allergies or anything but maybe just winter or flannel sheets? He sleeps in bed with us but we've always used the same laundry soap, etc.

He is his usual playful, loving self.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx is bald like that on his tummy. He has a few very light hairs but he is mostly bald on his tummy and the hair on his neck is very thin. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Okay so I'm reading about pattern alopecia...seems to fit. Edit: common for the breed.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Same as Amberleah lou lou had, food allergy's.. what kind of food is he on? Also i got horseman's dream on and her fur coming in great. it says for fungle but does much more too.


When sick 









Eyes when sick









After new food and supplements and horseman's dream


----------



## janee (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi
My chi also has a bald stomach and she has been bald under her neck since around 3 months old,I was also wondering why this happens and what to do about it? 
Janee

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

